# In Desperate Need of Advice!!



## MintCMUA (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

  I recently got a job as a BA for Macy's. Macy's allows us to build a clientele for in store sales and services. I freelance from time to time, nothing major I just do friends/family friends of friends etc but I'm looking to expand. My question is can I let clients know about my outside services?? Or would I get in trouble for some sort of "conflict of interest"?? I currently charge really low rates for my services, partially because my kit isn't worth too much (around $500) since I just started freelancing. I also got hired to do a photoshoot and don't know what to charge for something like that. I don't travel due to a FT job. Once my collection gets a little more pricey and I can turn freelancing into a FT thing, my prices will increase (kit cost/travel). Basically I just want to know two things:

  1). Will I be allowed to hand out my business cards at Macy's?
  2). Is $25-$30 an ok price for a $500 kit, and minimal travel?

  Thanks ladies!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 27, 2014)

MintCMUA said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently got a job as a BA for Macy's. Macy's allows us to build a clientele for in store sales and services. I freelance from time to time, nothing major I just do friends/family friends of friends etc but I'm looking to expand. My question is can I let clients know about my outside services?? Or would I get in trouble for some sort of "conflict of interest"?? I currently charge really low rates for my services, partially because my kit isn't worth too much (around $500) since I just started freelancing. I also got hired to do a photoshoot and don't know what to charge for something like that. I don't travel due to a FT job. Once my collection gets a little more pricey and I can turn freelancing into a FT thing, my prices will increase (kit cost/travel). Basically I just want to know two things:
> 
> ...


  I have no idea about business cards at Macy's, but I suspect if you're working for the company you'll have to be careful you don't get yourself into trouble - like you said, it could be a conflict of interest.  Though I don't think it's wrong of you to mention it in discussion.  I'd perhaps ask someone who is above you though what is acceptable so if someone tries to call you out, you can say so-and-so gave the approval.

  As for the price you're charging - I have no idea.  But keep in mind you also have to charge for your TIME, not just your kit/travel costs.  The whole point is to make it a job, which means you need to make profits so I suspect $25-$30 is a fine price for you currently.

  I couldn't tell you about a photoshoot or anything though - I don't Freelance, this is all just my own opinion.


----------



## MintCMUA (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you very much!! I think you're right, my prices are ok for now. But as I grow I will need to increase. And I am going to ask my manager if its ok to hand out the business cards. Otherwise, I'm going to go to every hair salon, bridal shop I know and hand them out there.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 29, 2014)

I agree with @Peachtwist, maybe bring it up in casual convo that you freelance outside. A fee of the Mac ma's I know her talk to have told me about the freelance jobs they've done. But I don't think its professional to pass your card out at the workplace, well since your selling cosmetics. Your prices seem ok. But maybe a bit more for photoshoots? I do photography on the side & a sitting is anywhere form 20,25 and up an hour. Not a professional but hope that helps. Good Luck!


----------



## MintCMUA (May 3, 2014)

^Thanks, I agree with you!! I'll figure out a better way, so far though a few customers have asked me if I did my own make-up and I tell them yes, and that how I get it going.


----------

